# Agtek Earthwork 3D for sale



## Kevin Waddell (Aug 17, 2011)

I have Agtek software and key for sale along with a GTCO digitizer board that is barely used. I'm asking $7,000 for the package. New this combination would be worth $14K +. Please email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------

